# Investing Overseas (Forums & Research Tools)



## stockpanther (24 December 2006)

Hi all,

I just wanted to gauge the level of involvement in overseas markets on ASF?? - I'm looking at beginning to scour o'seas for some great value prospects.

Also - is anyone aware of some excellent forums focussing on stocks in foreign markets? (even a PM with any guidance would be much appreciated).

As a side thought - wouldn't it be great if we could build a network that would allow us to research opportunities o'seas and report them back to ASF 

Cheers,
Stockpanther


----------



## stockpanther (25 December 2006)

*Re: Investing Overseas (Forums)*

apologies to the mods for posting this thread in the wrong forum too!


----------



## RichKid (25 December 2006)

*Re: Investing Overseas (Forums)*



			
				stockpanther said:
			
		

> Hi all,...............
> .............
> ........
> 
> ...




That would be great Stockpanther, great idea, feel free to use this forum and just post the code and name of the stock and perhaps the main index/country it is listed in. So research done can be collated under that stock code as with Aussie stocks. General research topics/themes can perhaps go in a separate thread or in this thread. 

There would also be some existing material in this International Markets forum- well worth a browse. Good luck!!


----------



## Trder (1 March 2011)

stockpanther said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to gauge the level of involvement in overseas markets on ASF?? - I'm looking at beginning to scour o'seas for some great value prospects.
> 
> ...




Hi Stockpanther,

I just came across this thread and like the idea.  Did you eventually get anywhere with this idea, somewhere else perhaps?


----------

